# Recent Herping Pics, NSW & VIC



## NickGeee (Mar 2, 2016)

Some recent pics from NSW I didnt include in the other post...



Black Rock Skink (Egernia saxatillis intermedia) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Only got one shot before it got away ;(



Lesueur's frog (Litoria lesueurii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Goanna tucking in



Lace Monitor (Varanus varius) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Lovely photo of the river head



Pambula River Mouth by Nick Gale, on Flickr

Back in Melbourne I was keen to check out a spot for Mountain Dragons, there are only two populations in the greater Melbourne area!



Mountain Dragon (Rankinia diemensis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Quite a nice view the dragon had!



Kinglake National Park by Nick Gale, on Flickr

Just another cool thing I thought id include,
I was helping my dads mate help patch up a fence on his property and discovered he had tiles laid out to try to detect Delma impar in one of his paddocks! none where ever detected here but apparently they where further up the road.



Fire ravaged Delma impar tile site by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And here is a groovy looking old building just behind Mel airport.



DunDonald homestead ruins by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Cheers!


----------



## Stuart (Mar 2, 2016)

Very cool shots mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 2, 2016)

Awesome photos Nick! Inspires me to get back into the wildlife photography hobby (Haven't done much photography in a while) but sadly not time. How do the tiles detect the D.impar? Is there some kind to f indicator or is it just a case of looking under the right tile at the right time?


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 2, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Awesome photos Nick! Inspires me to get back into the wildlife photography hobby (Haven't done much photography in a while) but sadly not time. How do the tiles detect the D.impar? Is there some kind to f indicator or is it just a case of looking under the right tile at the right time?


Yeah they just come and flip the tiles every couple of weeks when the temperatures are under 28 degrees or something


----------



## Herpo (Mar 3, 2016)

Your shots are great Nick! When I get a decent camera, I'll do the same. Well, not as good, but, you know....


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 3, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Your shots are great Nick! When I get a decent camera, I'll do the same. Well, not as good, but, you know....


Haha cheers man! All about practise and hardwork!


----------



## Herpo (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, I'll learn I guess. What camera do you use if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 3, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Well, I'll learn I guess. What camera do you use if you don't mind my asking?


Canon 100D. It's an entry level and you can get far better, but it still does its job!. I'm saving up for a 70D. I use a 100mm macro lens with two flashguns on a bracket.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 3, 2016)

NickGeee said:


> Canon 100D. It's an entry level and you can get far better, but it still does its job!. I'm saving up for a 70D. I use a 100mm macro lens with two flashguns on a bracket.


Isn't that the same flash system Volpe uses? I would love a 60D, hoping to
either get that or get the 100mm f/2.8 EF macro lens. It be way better if there was some kind mechanism under the tiles that proved they were there without you needing to be there.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 4, 2016)

NickGeee said:


> Canon 100D. It's an entry level and you can get far better, but it still does its job!. I'm saving up for a 70D. I use a 100mm macro lens with two flashguns on a bracket.


And so the quest began...


Thanks Nick!


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 4, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Isn't that the same flash system Volpe uses? I would love a 60D, hoping to
> either get that or get the 100mm f/2.8 EF macro lens. It be way better if there was some kind mechanism under the tiles that proved they were there without you needing to be there.


Most small animal and invert photographers use it, it's called a macro setup I believe.
Regarding the delma the only other methods are pitfall traps and just active searching. But the tiles seem to do their job so digging out pitfall/funnel traps aren't usually worth the time and can damage habitat.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 4, 2016)

NickGeee said:


> Most small animal and invert photographers use it, it's called a macro setup I believe.
> Regarding the delma the only other methods are pitfall traps and just active searching. But the tiles seem to do their job so digging out pitfall/funnel traps aren't usually worth the time and can damage habitat.



The camera I have now used to take great invert photos, I posted heaps on AIF before it broke down. All gone now. But it has trouble focusing on reptile scales.


----------

